# Help me to buy the right humidor the first time



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

There's a great special at cheaphumidors.com right now, and I really need a bigger humidor. I have a 150 capacity and it's overflowed into several tupperware containers as I become more hopelessly intrigued by my cigar fascination.

Help me to choose a good large humidor and the right humidification system. I have problems with my containers getting to up to 80% humidity right now. I live in New Orleans so temperature/humidity can get high...

I'm new and I know it's not always polite to ask a tailored question about yourself, but if someone who has similar experiences and a few minutes to me can tell me what they did, i'm sure over the long run it will save me aggravation and money! So to any kind soul out there, I'd appreciate all advice.

I can spend a few hundred on this to do it right. I'd like to stay no more than $500 if possible, hoping to hit in the $200-$500 range.


----------



## CrayZFlyr (Sep 26, 2008)

The default CS answer, and for good reason:

Vinotemp, fan (oust or CPU), and 65% beads. Custom shelves/drawers/etc optional.

I'm in the process of setting up this configuration and couldn't be happier.

Can be done for $200 - $300 depending on finding the Vinotemp on sale or not.

:tu



deschete said:


> There's a great special at cheaphumidors.com right now, and I really need a bigger humidor. I have a 150 capacity and it's overflowed into several tupperware containers as I become more hopelessly intrigued by my cigar fascination.
> 
> Help me to choose a good large humidor and the right humidification system. I have problems with my containers getting to up to 80% humidity right now. I live in New Orleans so temperature/humidity can get high...
> 
> ...


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

Search coolers, cooledor and vinotemp. Vinotemps are nice, but cooledors are inexpensive and you can buy more cigars with the money you save.


----------



## dsmaddox (Sep 27, 2008)

Vinotemp

$250-$300 for the vinotemp + extras and you have tons of time to fill it up.



deschete said:


> There's a great special at cheaphumidors.com right now, and I really need a bigger humidor. I have a 150 capacity and it's overflowed into several tupperware containers as I become more hopelessly intrigued by my cigar fascination.
> 
> Help me to choose a good large humidor and the right humidification system. I have problems with my containers getting to up to 80% humidity right now. I live in New Orleans so temperature/humidity can get high...
> 
> ...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Buy a cabinet, much more room than the Vinotemp and can be scored from the devil for around $400-$500 depending on the size. :tu


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

Our Target never discounts the Vinotemps for some reason, they're still $299. I'll be going across town today so I'll try that Target and see if I have better luck.

Do the beads work as good as the Oasis units I've seen out there?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

deschete said:


> .
> 
> Do the beads work as good as the Oasis units I've seen out there?


No, they work better. I had an active humidification unit in my cabinet, and after a while I realized that it wasn't doing a thing. Beads are a fool proof method of keeping humidity spot on. Anything as small as a vino and there is no need for active humidification:tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm putting in my vote for a vinotemp. Being a recent convert myself (I just got 2 of 'em at Target for $139/each on clearance 2 weeks ago & I've heard you can find them in places for as low as $99/each), I couldn't be happier. Temp is kept at a semi-consistent 65 degrees and I'm in Los Angeles, where, like you, I'm very concerned about high temps and it's been 95 this week so my timing couldn't have been more perfect. You can't regulate temp in a cooler or cabinet unless you buy a temp control device which is, I believe, very expensive, and the temp controlled cabinets are well into the thousands. They're nice, but for your budget, I think a Vino is perfect and exactly what you're looking for. 

I'm waiting for my beads to control the humidity and I'm about to pull the trigger on some nice cedar shelves. Is the Vino the classic, typical humidor? No. But once I got over that, I really dig the nice, modern look of the thing. I've currently got my humidor inside the Vino along with a couple boxes, my travel humi and a tupperware container (until I get the beads) and I really like the look. Who knew!

Happy sliding to you; hope it helps! You can also search my poll I did before buying the Vino. The votes for the vino considering my situation (which is similar to yours) were overwhelmingly Vino.

Make sure you are getting the 28-bottle Vinotemp from Target. I'm told the other sizes are NOT the thermoelectircwhatchamacallit and will actually strip moisture away. The thing with the Vino is that, unlike a regular 'ol fridge, it won't whip moisture away from your cigars, as long as you seal up the drain in the bottom and keep your 65% humidity beads moistened.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

deschete said:


> Our Target never discounts the Vinotemps for some reason, they're still $299. I'll be going across town today so I'll try that Target and see if I have better luck.
> 
> Do the beads work as good as the Oasis units I've seen out there?


I'm told MUCH better, as in, no contest. I bought mine from Scott (shilala). PM him. Others have used heartfelt.com & a few other sources but Scott was so helpful I went with him.


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Buy a cabinet, much more room than the Vinotemp and can be scored from the devil for around $400-$500 depending on the size. :tu


Scoring a cabinet on CBid isn't bad.
It's the near $200 shipping that makes you go Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?!?

I would probably recommend either Vinotemp, if you're certain you need something that can hold about 1000 cigars. Otherwise, a large cooler for the time being until you're ready to make the head first leap down the slope.

You can always reuse the cooler for more "traditional" uses.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's my thread for the poll; I think you might find yourself just like me:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=185095

And it's always good to have lots of room even if you don't fill it up immediately.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

THIS is a STEAL: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189284

He's selling the vino for $175. Perhaps you might be able to go to Virginia to pick it up or convince him to package it up & ship to you.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

The shipping is the issue, yes. Cheaphumidors is doing a shipping special right now which lowers the shipping cost a lot.

I am glad to know that the beads seem heavily favored! I would prefer to deal with them vs. an electronic device that may fail.

And, I'll check again for the Vinotemp at my local Target. They had one left but still $299 last time I checked...


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

deschete said:


> The shipping is the issue, yes. Cheaphumidors is doing a shipping special right now which lowers the shipping cost a lot.
> 
> I am glad to know that the beads seem heavily favored! I would prefer to deal with them vs. an electronic device that may fail.
> 
> And, I'll check again for the Vinotemp at my local Target. They had one left but still $299 last time I checked...


Bang for the buck, I think Vino is the way to go. You won't have to worry about temps going too high, like you will with a desktop humi and the beads are low maintenance. I use them in my cabinet and really only add water in the winter. :tu I'm actually thinking about picking up a Vino, but I think David probably cleaned out Target when he bought his two.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

I put my 100 ct desktop humi inside my Vino. I now store my NC in that humi and keep my boxes of CC surrounding it. 

Best bang for the buck, especially in hot climates. Now when I leave the house the thermostat goes up to 80 and I don't have to worry about my sticks getting too hot. Before the Vino was here, my AC was on 24/7


----------



## Trouthead (Sep 5, 2008)

+I bought a used VINOTEMP on EBAY. It was a pick up only no shipping deal. Luckily my cousin lived 25 miles away. He brought it to a FED EX shiping service and boxed up and all it was about $100.oo from Buffalo New York to Wyoming. Shipping can be done.

check out EBay for pricing, but I would bet a Target in LA has one on sale. VINOTEMP is the way to go. Shilala beads are also the way to go. Mine has not moved from 66-67 for the last 3-4 days. It did take some time to dry out the cigars and boxes that were stored in my cooledor.


----------



## CrayZFlyr (Sep 26, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I've heard you can find them in places for as low as $99/each


Yeah, I'm the lucky bastard who got one recently for $99. Plus, I happened to come across a 12 bottle VT that need some minor electrical repair to be ready to use as overflow that cost $0!

I will also concur with everyone on Shilala. Great to work with and my beads came in the mail today.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, I went to Target and - SCORE! $106 out the door with the last Vinotemp.

Now I've got to read and figure out how to get this guy up and running. It gets up to 80 degrees in the house daily, so this will hopefully kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## dsmaddox (Sep 27, 2008)

NICE, read the sticky Vinotemp 101.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145674

My advise:

1) forget pulling the drain plug. Just tape it up.
2) don't use the cigar oasis
3) use 65% beads - I ordered from Heartfelt and the service and product were GREAT.
4) if you can, build your own spanish cedar trays. if not, order them from MtMouse or any of the other members here that make them. I ordered mine from MtMouse and they should be here next week.
5) Oust fans. I ordered mine from this website: http://dealsbuzzhealth.com/ but I went through Amazon marketplace to place the order.
6) when you set it up, fill it up as much as possible, even if it is with empty boxes. this way there will be less air in the unit to normalize after you open the door.



deschete said:


> Okay, I went to Target and - SCORE! $106 out the door with the last Vinotemp.
> 
> Now I've got to read and figure out how to get this guy up and running. It gets up to 80 degrees in the house daily, so this will hopefully kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

ucla695 said:


> I'm actually thinking about picking up a Vino, but I think David probably cleaned out Target when he bought his two.


Um, Mike, sorry???  You know, you didn't want to brave Compton now did 'ya? Actually Northridge still had 'em, maybe 1, and Lancaster had a few....and that's about it for the L.A. area unfortunately.



deschete said:


> Okay, I went to Target and - SCORE! $106 out the door with the last Vinotemp.


Awesome score!

Here are your options in the way of shelving....you could buy a set of drawers from shilala or ChasDen...they're actually a set of drop-in drawers, picture a chest of drawers.

I kinda prefer the more open (and just plain 'ol natural cedar) set up of shelves and a pull out drawer or two. You can get those from either mtmouse or joshpip. From there it's whether or not you want ventilation slots and cut out handle areas (mtmouse) or not (joshpip).

Any other questions, just ask away or PM me.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

If you get a desktop humi, here's my suggestions for first-time owner:

no glass, it's more complex to make, thus more likely to have issues.

Box shaped, simpler seals, better chance they work.

Get beads or Humi-care jars.

Get a digital hygro, one with a wireless display if possible...this keeps one from opening the lid every 3 hours to see where it's at.

Have fun!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

deschete said:


> There's a great special at cheaphumidors.com right now, and I really need a bigger humidor. I have a 150 capacity and it's overflowed into several tupperware containers as I become more hopelessly intrigued by my cigar fascination.
> 
> Help me to choose a good large humidor and the right humidification system. I have problems with my containers getting to up to 80% humidity right now. I live in New Orleans so temperature/humidity can get high...
> 
> ...


*Havana Foot Locker* :tu
You can get two of em for $300.00.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

dsmaddox said:


> NICE, read the sticky Vinotemp 101.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145674
> 
> ...


Good stuff there. I sent a message to mtmouse about shelves, I can't see the threads with the other builders because the forum says I don't have permission.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> No, they work better. I had an active humidification unit in my cabinet, and after a while I realized that it wasn't doing a thing. Beads are a fool proof method of keeping humidity spot on. Anything as small as a vino and there is no need for active humidification:tu


I am swearing by Heartfelt beads to control the humidity in my humidor. Pittsburgh PA gets really high humidity and heat. The beads will definitely help me out sooooo much! and when it gets too hot I throw my humidor in a cooler and throw an ice pack in it... that will help keep it cool on those hot days!

You just have to keep watching the RH and temperature to make sure your cigars won't be harmed and get beetles!


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

Just another question if anyone's still reading, other than mtmouse, who else makes shelves/drawers to order for the vinotemp? I can't read a lot of threads because I don't have permission for some reason.


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

deschete said:


> Just another question if anyone's still reading, other than mtmouse, who else makes shelves/drawers to order for the vinotemp? I can't read a lot of threads because I don't have permission for some reason.





mrreindeer said:


> Here are your options in the way of shelving....you could buy a set of drawers from shilala or ChasDen...they're actually a set of drop-in drawers, picture a chest of drawers.
> 
> I kinda prefer the more open (and just plain 'ol natural cedar) set up of shelves and a pull out drawer or two. You can get those from either mtmouse or joshpip. From there it's whether or not you want ventilation slots and cut out handle areas (mtmouse) or not (joshpip).


:tpd: :al:sl


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

TXRebel said:


> :tpd: :al:sl


Yes, but who is joshpip? It says he's not a valid user when I search, and this is the only thread that contains "joshpip."


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't really know, PM mrreindeer and ask, it is most likely Josh Pip. IMO, if you are looking for just shelves or trays mtmouse makes some excellent ones.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

TXRebel said:


> I don't really know, PM mrreindeer and ask, it is most likely Josh Pip. IMO, if you are looking for just shelves or trays mtmouse makes some excellent ones.


Thanks again. mtmouse got back to me today and I've placed an order for three drawers and two shelves. Now I just need to buy some beads. I know everyone likes Heartfelt, but 2lbs of beads would be $120 and that seems high to me (unless someone knows of a cheaper alternative.)


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

I just checked Heartfelt , $30.95 a pound = $61.90 for 2lbs plus shipping.

You can also PM Shilala for his prices.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

deschete said:


> Thanks again. mtmouse got back to me today and I've placed an order for three drawers and two shelves. Now I just need to buy some beads. I know everyone likes Heartfelt, but 2lbs of beads would be $120 and that seems high to me (unless someone knows of a cheaper alternative.)


First of all great score... I got mine a month or so ago and have been EXTREMELY happy with it. Like you, I live in a hot, humid climate. A cooler just didn't cut it as the temps stayed too high.

I have the Heartfelt 65% beads and mine stays dead on. You do not need two lbs. I have one lb. split between two calf high ladies hose. When the RH drops to 62 or so (usually a few weeks), I spray with some distilled water I keep in a spray bottle next to the Vino. Peace of mind!!!

Best of luck brother... I think you will be really happy.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

Smokin Gator said:


> First of all great score... I got mine a month or so ago and have been EXTREMELY happy with it. Like you, I live in a hot, humid climate. A cooler just didn't cut it as the temps stayed too high.
> 
> I have the Heartfelt 65% beads and mine stays dead on. You do not need two lbs. I have one lb. split between two calf high ladies hose. When the RH drops to 62 or so (usually a few weeks), I spray with some distilled water I keep in a spray bottle next to the Vino. Peace of mind!!!
> 
> Best of luck brother... I think you will be really happy.


Hey, did you put the beads in two different areas of the vino, or both on the bottom?


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

deschete said:


> Hey, did you put the beads in two different areas of the vino, or both on the bottom?


I've got 1 1/2 pounds in my vino, 1/2 on the bottom, middle and top.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

TXRebel said:


> I've got 1 1/2 pounds in my vino, 1/2 on the bottom, middle and top.


Thanks!

And thanks to everyone for sharing your experience.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

Status report - the beads came in, I put 1lbs of them in mesh bags in the Vino with a few boxes and over 24 hrs was only able to get up to 57% humidity. I put another 1/2 lb. tonight to see where we get with it.

I don't have the drain plugged and i'm trying to avoid it if i can. It also looks like the shelves mtmouse will ship on Monday will help a lot from what i'm reading on here.

Hopefully i figure it out soon, because i keep buying cigars and I really need somewhere to put them!


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you hydrate your beads? It will take awhile for the RH to stabilize. Place a small dish or tupperware bowl, filled with distilled water, in the bottom of your Vino until the RH rises. Also it has been said that you can't have too many beads. 

Good luck, give it some time, and don't be in a hurry.


----------



## deschete (Aug 20, 2008)

TXRebel said:


> Did you hydrate your beads? It will take awhile for the RH to stabilize. Place a small dish or tupperware bowl, filled with distilled water, in the bottom of your Vino until the RH rises. Also it has been said that you can't have too many beads.
> 
> Good luck, give it some time, and don't be in a hurry.


I did hydrate. I'll go put a dish of water in there now to see if that helps! Thanks.


----------

